# compatibilité housse griffin intellicase



## nonodesormiou (13 Avril 2012)

bonsoir !

ma question, toute simple : la housse intellicase de griffin ipad 2 est elle compatible avec l'ipad 3 ? 
ils ont sorti un modèle plus cher marqué ipad 3 mais la vendeuse de l'espace telephonie m'a garanti que le modele ipad 2 était tout à fait adapté

qui a testé cela ?


----------



## drs (13 Avril 2012)

j'ai acheté une housse Belkin pour ipad 2, dans laquelle j'y ai mis l'ipad 3. C'est exactement le même, sauf qu'il est un chouille plus épais. Donc ça devrait fonctionner.


----------

